# Vaporesso Renova Zero Pod Kit 650mAh



## Timwis (14/12/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Zero Pod Kit 650mAh from Renova the division setup by Vaporesso for manufacturing Pod kits. The Vaporesso Renova Zero Pod Kit 650mAh was supplied for the purpose of this review by Zoe from Renova.

https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits-zero-kit

https://www.renovavapor.com/shop/





Introduction

The Zero is the first pod system manufactured by Renova a brand set up by Vaporesso to concentrate on pod development. The Zero is activated by inhaling but does have a physical button with LED surround allowing for the device to be turned off as well as having 3 different power levels. It charges very quickly whilst supporting pass-through and has a spring loaded push fill valve for filling, the Zero also has an auto temperature controlled anti-burn feature and the pods are installed with 1.0ohm CCELL coils.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



In the Box



 

Contents:

1× Zero Mod 650mAh
1× 2ml Refillable Pod (1.0ohm)
1× E-juice Filling Bottle (10ml)
1× USB Charging Cable
1× User Guide
1× Warranty Card





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Zero came in cardboard box packaging and once opened i found that i had received the Green version, it's also available in Black, White, Silver, rainbow, Orange, Arctic Blue, Red and Blue versions. The device has a pill shape with rounded edges and is one of the smallest pod devices i have used easily being concealed in the hand. The top see's a tinted transparent upper section of the pod with duckbill shaped mouthpiece and the sides have a Black mirror finish strip, the rest of the device is the colour of choice. The front has "ZERO" in Gold slightly raised lettering central, and central bottom we have a small round Black physical button. The back of the device has "RENOVA" just visible central and at the bottom again barely visible we have safety stamps, finally the base of the device has a central micro USB charging port. The hand wraps completely around the Zero with ease making it very comfortable to carry and use and the mouthpiece is very comfortable between the lips. 



 

 


 

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Zero Specs and Features:

Product Size: 31 x 13.5 x 80.2mm
Refillable Tank Capacity: 2ml
Resistance: 1.0ohm
Power Range: 9-12.5W
Built-in Battery: 650mAh
Charging Current: 1A
Easy Press to Fill(PTF) System 
Advanced Omni Board Mini with Auto Temperature Control
Unique CCELL Coil Optimized for High Nicotine Satisfaction
Easy One Button Operation with Battery Indicator
Quick Charging System
Colours: Black, White, Silver, rainbow, Orange, Arctic Blue, Red, Green, Blue





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The Pod

The Pod has a duckbill style mouthpiece which is very comfortable between the lips and while being tinted is fully transparent so no issues with seeing the liquid level. The bottom section is reinforced with metal and the base has the contacts, hole with membrane seal which is part of the inhale activation and to one side we have the filling valve. Not sure where the air is entering the pod but anyway airflow is non adjustable. To one side on the base is the spring loaded push fill valve for filling the pod which holds 2ml of liquid, most nozzles are fine but if you are using e-liquid that uses a glass dropper included in the kit is a 10ml filling bottle which can be used. When the nozzle is pressed into the valve the valve lowers and opens allowing the liquid to fill the pod, when the valve lowers it also is no longer air tight around the perimeter allowing air to escape, when you remove the nozzle the valve rises and shuts also resealing the perimeter. You only receive the one pod which is a big con as all pod systems should be coming with at least two.



 

 

 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Fitting The Pod 

The pod slots into the device secured by powerful magnets and i have absolutely no issues with how it secures. Looking into the device the magnets and contacts can be easily seen as well as the two holes that lead to the membrane switch for inhale activation. These holes are raised so if their is some moisture build up (which i did experience but only slight which didn't concern me at all) then liquid won't just go inside the device.



 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Using The Zero

The Zero is the usual 5 clicks to turn on and 5 clicks to turn off and once on the device is activated by inhaling so it's just the matter of taking a draw. There is 3 different power levels on the Zero which can be changed by 3 quick presses of the button, with each 3 presses the device moves to the next level which is indicated by the LED flashing 3 times in the corresponding colour, Green is 12.5W, Blue 10.5W and Red is 9W, at any time hard pressing the button lights up the LED in the power level colour so it's very easy to check which power level you are using. The LED also shows battery status indication by lighting up while vaping, when it lights Green the battery is between 70% and 100%, Blue it's between 30% and 70% and Red when the battery is less than 30%. When the device is charging The LED will be Red and then turn Green once fully charged and as mentioned in the introduction the Zero supports pass-through (vape while charging). As well as having the auto temperature controlled anti burn feature if your juice runs low and supporting pass-through the Zero boasts multiple protections.









-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Protections

Burn protection
Pass-through
ESD Circuit protection
No load protection
Short circuit protection
Overvape protection
Low resistance protection
Low power protection
Overcharge protection





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



How it Vapes

The draw on the Zero is MTL but a loose MTL and is also noticeably a cool vape so not for those that like a warm vape. With low to mid strength e-liquids i found the throat hit was almost non existent, and the device was much more suited to high mg e-liquids and nic salts. The vaper production is also no great shakes but i would expect most people using a pod system would be far more interested in flavour rather than cloud and with flavour the Zero excels with the CCELL coil. The 650mAh gives pretty good battery life at the low wattage the Zero operates at and charges in just 45 minutes while supporting pass-through.



 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Final Thoughts

It's a very cool vape and really shines with high nicotine juices and nic salts so not for those wanting a warm vape or strong throat hit. Having the 3 power levels is a big pro and ideal for when using different strength nic salts, the anti burn feature is another big pro as is the filling method. When it comes to draw as mentioned it's a loose MTL so again won't be suitable for everyone it really is a device that if you like a vape on the cooler side and like a loose MTL draw with the flavour the Zero gives it's hard to think of a better pod device but if you like a warm vape and different type of draw you need to look at other options.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Likes

Nice pocket friendly size
Many colour options
Comfortable between lips
Ergonomic shape
3 power levels
Device can be turned off
Battery status indication
Cool vape (pro and con depends on the individual vaper)
650mAh battery (fair size)
45 mins to charge
Supports pass-through
Auto anti burn temperature controlled feature
Very good flavour (relative to pod systems)
Push fill valve filling system
Included fill bottle
Can clearly see e-liquid
Pod fits very securely
Multiple protections


Cons

Cool vape (pro for some con for many)
Non adjustable airflow (loose MTL draw, will suit some people, not others)
Lacks Throat hit with mid to low mg liquids
Only one pod supplied with the kit
If even with pod systems you like quite a lot of cloud then the Zero does not give that.





I would once again like to thank Zoe from Renova for supplying the Zero Pod Kit for the purpose of this review.

https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits-zero-kit

https://www.renovavapor.com/shop/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/12/18)

When my wife wanted to move over to vaping I bought her a Suorin Drop, which she enjoyed. Then I got her a SMOK Rolo which she gave back to me after 5 puffs, then a Suorin Air, which she enjoyed more than the Drop and it gave better flavour as well. Recently I bought her one of these Renova Zeros and she says it's the best of the lot. It has decent battery life (the Air slightly outperforms it in that respect but not much) but the main thing is the flavour. According to her the flavour is much better in this than any of the others and let's be honest, flavour is one of the main things that differentiate vaping from smoking for smokers.

All-in-all, a excellent little device at a good price. Now if only more retailers will pick up on it and start stocking it, that'd be great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------

